# Mac Took A Beating



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Came home last night to 1 of my 4 Mac's badly beatin up, swimming like a drunk,
This morning he was laying on the bottom of the tank still breathing tho,
scooped him up in the net and put him in a 5 gal bucket with tank water other wise he would have been lunch,
as I was doing that I must of pissed off another mac as he went for my hand and flew outa the tank,
scooped him back up and he was fine, anyways
came home from work and the beaten one was sideways/upside down swimming somewhat, 
put a air stone in there with a heater and dosed with metafix.
How often should I keep changing the water I don't have a hob or anything on the bucket
Started with 11 of these guys lots a bunch in the first few months haven't lost one since late feb
I hope he comes around let me know if you have any tips


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would set up a 10g or something for him. That would be much better then a bucket. With the wounds I see he can definately heal. You just gotta do your part.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Agreed, he def needs an established tank to himself or you may still lose him.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ouch! I don't think he'll ever get much of a tail back. He be solo fish for life. GL hope he makes it.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Ouch! I don't think he'll ever get much of a tail back.* He be solo fish for life. GL hope he makes it*.


x2


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I still see some back tail, so me may not look too bad depending on how it heals... I'd like to see him comeback


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry guys he didn't make it through the night...








...3 left


----------

